# Undermount Sink in Corner Cabinet



## 00naomi00 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have ordered a KRAUS KHU100-30 30-inch 16 Gauge Undermount Single Bowl Stainless Steel Sink for my kitchen remodel.  It is going into a 42-in W corner cabinet. Can anyone see a reason why this wouldn't work?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 29, 2017)

Diagonally?


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 29, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Diagonally?



I'm not sure what you're asking.  I'm sorry


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 29, 2017)

What would really help is a photo of you cabinet layout.

A corner cabinet begs the question, are the cabinets along 2 walls meeting in a corner, and is the sink going to be placed diagonally in that corner, or in the 42" cabinet on the right wall, or the left wall, of that corner.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 29, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> What would really help is a photo of you cabinet layout.
> 
> A corner cabinet begs the question, are the cabinets along 2 walls meeting in a corner, and is the sink going to be placed diagonally in that corner, or in the 42" cabinet on the right wall, or the left wall, of that corner.



Here is a photo of the layout...does that help?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks, Immensely!

The sink is diagonally placed for functionality and the triangle works.

Is the space between the DC3 and the pantry a door, window or breakfast counter?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 30, 2017)

An honest question: Why would you be waiting for now to ask? And do you have some doubt that the designer that made that layout knew what he/she was doing?


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not a fan of corner sinks, especially with cabinets over them.  It's too closed in, you have wasted counter space in the back of the sink, odd counter space to the left and right of the sink, and anyone using the sink is going to be blocking those cabinets if someone else wants into them.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 30, 2017)

:agree: but everyone&#8217;s tastes are different. My tastes are to have the sink look out the window. When we redid our house I moved the window so it would line up with the sink. I added spot lights outside above the window and love working there in the winter at night watching it snow. We have a couple small plants on the ledge (oversized sill). 

We often work side by side at the sink.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 30, 2017)

That's why they make different flavor ice creams.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 30, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> An honest question: Why would you be waiting for now to ask? And do you have some doubt that the designer that made that layout knew what he/she was doing?



Just making sure the sink that I purchased is going to work.  Not necessarily that the design is flawed--I'm the designer


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 30, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Thanks, Immensely!
> 
> The sink is diagonally placed for functionality and the triangle works.
> 
> Is the space between the DC3 and the pantry a door, window or breakfast counter?



It's a doorway into my dining room.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 30, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> :agree: but everyones tastes are different. My tastes are to have the sink look out the window. When we redid our house I moved the window so it would line up with the sink. I added spot lights outside above the window and love working there in the winter at night watching it snow. We have a couple small plants on the ledge (oversized sill).
> 
> We often work side by side at the sink.



That would certainly be the best option, however, we don't have a window in our kitchen.  It sits next to the living room and the laundry room.  No windows, just a big sliding door to the backyard.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> That would certainly be the best option, however, we don't have a window in our kitchen.  It sits next to the living room and the laundry room.  No windows, just a big sliding door to the backyard.



I like it, you are putting your plumbing in the most useless cupboard.


----------



## frodo (Jan 31, 2017)

I like the sinks in that configuration with apron fronts


----------

